# Getting a lgd ?s



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have decided after loosing a kid and having my girls chased this morning by a coyote to get a lgd. I have a few ? Though. First I found lgd crossed with something I'm guessing since they have brindles...should I stay away from crosses??? After I lost my dog and realized purebred have more issues I like the idea of cross but if these are not crossed with another lgd is getting a puppy from them even a good idea. The add says the litters before are used to guard livestock but these puppies are $500. I did find another add for pure lgd...something that starts with a A but they were just born. But mom has the litter out with goats....so I have a back up if you guys don't think I should go with the cross/
Now before I get one I want to know how do I go about this whole training them to guard. Just throw them out with the goats and don't play with them? My kids are gonna want to play with a puppy. And my does are very dog aggressive. Will they figure out the dog is not going to harm them and except the puppy?? This is a very expensive thing I'm doing and want to make sure it works because all I know is I have never had coyotes brave enough to come to the house and kill a 25lb kid and they have never gone after a large her of full grown does before. So any help would be great


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Unless it is crossed with a true LGD breed I wouldn't.
Anatolian? The other A something else escapes my mind.
My girls were very much afraid of the little bundle of energy when he first got here. He was kept in a pen next to the goats for several months so 1) they could get used to him) and 2) he couldn't be trusted until he was about 9 mos old. Even then we had a few issues to work out.
The instinct to protect should be inherent. Inotherwords you shouldn't have to train much except a few basic commands like sit come & leave it.
We don't give ours much attention, a few pats a day to let them know they are good boys.
It's been said that if LGD tries to follow you out of the goat area he has not bonded with stock.
When they are young even if they aren't capable of handling a coyote or any other predator they will still be a deterrent.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes that's the breed!!! And I think I like it. They don't seem to have as long and thick hair. But that makes sense about the leaving the gate and I'm glade you said that. One worry is knowing if I kick them out to graze if it would really stay with them.....that's a good test. So if my kids end up playing with the puppy will that mess it up?? But I also don't and won't allow it to be mean to my kids. They will come first and it's important to me and them that they can help me and play with the goats


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Whatever breed you decide, definitely meet the parent dogs, and if you visit and can watch the pups, you can usually tell which ones are already trying to herd their siblings! Ask a lot of questions, and make sure there's no sign of hip trouble in the parents, many larger breeds are prone to it!

I grew up with a German Shepherd mix who was my best friend, my guardian and who would also kill any woodchuck, raccoon, cat, or any other animal that came into her territory that was not human or canine. We got her as an adult stray, but I have no doubt she would have been an excellent flock guardian as well!

And yes, there were plenty of cats in our neighborhood, they all just knew where the nearest tree was, and would head for them when they heard our screen door open!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you will look at the hips. That's something I would not have done. My house guard dog doesn't hear or see well anymore. I messed up with this coyote because the mama goat and her kids pushed past me and I couldn't get her back in at night. I didn't think it was a issue because she was sleeping right by the house and I had zuse the guard dog. But now this coyote knows they are yummy. He's going to die no if ands or buts about it. When I yell at the damn thing and it ignores me and stands under a tree waiting for the goats to come away from me I'm not ok with that at all. He would already be dead but my husband sited in my gun and I was expecting it to still shoot high. But I do need one to stay with the goats. I don't have a issue with things getting into their pen because of the alpaca it's when I let them out to graze which is 800acs and the alpacas quit the goats to go with the cows so I can count on them as you can see


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

